# Need help on artist signature



## fstam2 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi,

Could anyone please help with some information on this awesome painting and/or artist?

The name is H. Hermann.


Thanks


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

What painting?


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

http://www.artistforum.com/getting-started-artistforum-com/how-insert-images-into-your-posts-21426/

I guess you couldn't post your photo 

Use this tutorial if you need any help ^^


----------



## fstam2 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Photos of painting*

Awesome, I couldn't figure that part out. Thanks for the link.


----------

